# Maybe Getting Older Has It's Benefits..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Been splitting our wood supply for the last 2 days but I haven't been out there doing it !! :nanner:
guess there is an advantage to having grandsons :nanner:that are now able to do this for us !!! Very grateful for them for helping this year..Guess I'm getting lazy in my old age !!:icecream:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I know what you mean! my Son came out after work yesterday, took the shade cloth down from my Pergola, built another raised bed, and put plastic up over the one side of the sunroom I dont have glassed in yet. and all this was after he was tired out!!!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

All you have to do, is supply COOKIES to the working boys!


----------



## Jean (May 11, 2002)

Good to see this forum come alive again. I have not been on before but sure do enjoy reading what people in retirement are doing. Hubby and I retired a couple of years ago and are busier then ever. We are still doing it ourselves. Children live 30 and 40 miles away. We have had good health so far. 
It is snowing here now. Could have over an inch and it wasn't predicted to get this far south. We are well prepared for winter. Wood all cut and in and enough stored in the shed for another year. All that is left in the garden is turnips and carrots and they will keep and get better with the colder temperatures. Guess I have gone on long enough for a first timer.
Jean


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Good to know kids and grandkids do help out still. I am terrible about asking for help, but thank goodness I can usually manage on my own still. But there is one thing I really like about getting older: I can hug all the good-looking young men and their wives/girlfriends don't even mind! The guys are pretty good at putting up with it too.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

My three girls, grand daughter and grand son all live too far away from us to be any help. So we are trying to make work on our little farm easier by cutting the animals down to two goats and a dozen hens. We still have the old work horse who is 31+ years until he expires. We are also down to one cat and one dog. Gardens ares in beds now for easier care with an electric fence to keep the deer out. Now we are trying to find an easier way to heat the house. My husband's days of going to the woods are over as he has a heart problem. We only heat three small rooms but it still takes alot of wood. I wish the kids were closer but all moved away to work. That's life.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My Son has tried to help in the last 18 months--when his Dad died, I think he realized we aren't here forever.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I am retired but need a hobby , prefer something in the carpentry line, have any ideas for me to pursue.......


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

RonM, theres so much you could do--and make money-- bird houses-benches, lawn chairs-,of course, if you dont like this, you could do repair work for old ladies? LOL. Decks, Pergolas, etc popular around here


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your ideas , I appreciate your input......


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

It is the pits to get older and have your abilities diminish! I thought about it when my dh started having some health issues that could have become very serious and life threatening. So far, so good and he hasn't progressed any, so I think we're ok on that field, but he is getting older and less able to do the things he used to. I knew I could not handle the big wool sheep I had, so I decided to sell them, and cut the goat herd down drastically. Down to only one horse now, a flock of chickens, barn cats and house dogs, and a guard llama. 

When I have to unload bags of heavy feed, I think 'What would I do if I lived alone?' If necessary, I use a smaller bucket and do it one bucket at at time rather than carry heavy bags a long way. We don't climb on the roof when only one of us is home, or split wood, etc. 

Our children also live too far away to help. Son does come down once or twice a month, but as he is in class and working, I hate to infringe on his time. He's our computer geek and helps us out that way. Dh has always done our car maintenance and so far, still can. Wish his back and knees would allow him to do the horse trims, but that's a minor thing.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My mind says yes*,but my body says no:sob:


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Twp. Tom, same here, but I just went thru open heart surgery, had an aortic valve replaced, not completely my old self yet..........


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I unloaded 250# feed yesterday--50# at a time. picking up the sacks get harder every year, but strangely, what hurt was my knees! I'm 76-and on treatment for A-fib. strange, kids don't even think I might not be able to do it..


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

ceresone, please be careful; the extra weight all goes to knees when we lift/carry heavy sacks. In an inverse way, that's why before knee surgery many drs. have their patients lose weight, as it doesn't seem to matter if the weight is one's body or an extra carried weight -it all goes to the knees. Best regards, ldc


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our sons are both in their late 20s. One is married, the other lives with a shack-up. But no grand-kids yet.

We heat with firewood, but we do not split any of it.


----------



## Txpipecarver (Nov 17, 2013)

RonM said:


> I am retired but need a hobby , prefer something in the carpentry line, have any ideas for me to pursue.......


How about wood turning?? That is something I'm wanting to do soon. It could go from pens, pipe stems, wooden wine glass stems and on and on!!


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

The only benefits I have are social security and I only have to work when I feel like it. Oh, I forgot. Sex isn't nearly so important any more.


----------

